# Need advice on replacement nib



## Kolom (Oct 15, 2017)

Greetings from Canada!
I was wondering if this most knowledgeable community can help me with this quest -- my favorite pen has a Bock type 250, #6 medium point nib and I am looking for a replacement/spare nib with these requirements:
1) Colour = GOLDEN, either monotone or two-tone
2) Material = Gold plated steel or 14/18K solid gold
3) Tip = Oblique Broad/Medium or Stub 1.1

It seems Bock does not, unfortunately, produce anything that matches the above-mentioned combination; so I guess I am looking for another brand or custom nib that will fit okay into a Bock 250 housing and go well with the Bock feed. 

I'll appreciate your recommendation and where can I get them...

Thank you,

Regards,
Kolo


----------



## Curly (Oct 15, 2017)

Beaufort Ink have what you are looking for. Classic Nib might as well.

Note. My Wife Marla sells blanks through Classic Nib.


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 16, 2017)

Instead of searching for a new nib, you could have somebody regrind your existing nib to exactly what you want.

"Nibmeisters" that I know of include Linda at Indy-Pen-Dance, Mike Masuyama at MikeItWork.com, and John Mottishaw at nibs.com.


----------



## Texasshipagent (Feb 16, 2018)

if it’s a number 6 in theory you could remove the nib from the housing and replace with what ever you want as long as it’s a 6 , however depending on the make that may not always come true but most of the modern german or 6 nibs are pretty swappable , but you may need some tuning after doing so, just get a loop and some fine point tweezers and there is lots of guides online how to adjust it, then can smooth with some high grit micro mesh , personally i don’t recommend customs grinds , i personally feel that’s a bit of a technophobe myth, and it’s fairly permanent so if don’t like after done , no going back , expensive lesson , however seems you need to decide if going for form or fashion  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

